# Count Dracula's Castle timeshares



## Kauai Kid (Sep 6, 2008)

From Time Sharing Today:

"Count Dracula's Castle near Cruden Bay in Scotland will be developed into 35 timeshare apartments." 

Maintenance Fees are expected to be "Vampirish".  :hysterical: 


Sterling


----------



## lprstn (Sep 6, 2008)

Are you serious! I won't be trading there...AT ALL!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2008)

This is Slain's Castle in Scotland which is thought to be the literary inspiration for Dracula's castle.  It has no real connection to vampirism or the original Hungarian "Count Dracula."  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 7, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Are you serious! I won't be trading there...AT ALL!!!



They will serve the finest bloody mary on the continent. (not bad for 9am on a Sunday):hysterical: 


Sterling


----------



## Jimster (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dracula*

The real Count Dracula Castle (actually Vlad the Impaler) is near Brasoff in Romania.  I was there last year.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 7, 2008)

Jimster said:


> The real Count Dracula Castle (actually Vlad the Impaler) is near Brasoff in Romania.  I was there last year.



Boy you are brave....


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 9, 2008)

Jimster said:


> The real Count Dracula Castle (actually Vlad the Impaler) is near Brasoff in Romania.  I was there last year.



Bran Castle, near Brasov, Romania was widely promoted during Communist times as ''Dracula's castle'' to attract tourists but has little real connection to Vlad the Impaler.  He may have attacked in once during an unsuccesful campaign against Brasov.

There is the ruin of a castle that Vlad actually lived in for some years north of Pitesti, Romania.  About a third of it collapsed down the mountain in the late 19th century.  You can visit it but it is a long uphill climb.  I was content to look at it from the highway down below.

There is also the house in which Vlad was born, on the left just inside the main gate through the city walls of Sigheshoara, Romania.  It is now a restaurant.  I had lunch there once some years ago.

If you really want to get close to Vlad, his tomb is in a Romanian Orthodox monastery on an island in the middle of Lake Snagov, north of Bucharest.  There are regular boats over to the island during the summer.  The tomb was opened and examined in the 1930's, and found to be consistent with Vlad, including the skeleton inside being headless.  Vlad's head was sent as a present to the Ottoman sultan after he was killed.


----------

